# My build thread ( loooonnnnng term )



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job so far! I'm tuned in, the wheels look amazing!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

wing/spoiler actually looks pretty good impressed!


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

I just love that color....Looks good so far.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I dig what you got so far, keep it up!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Love the green


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

In the last 3 months since I owned the car, it's the only green one I've seen, in person. So that's good at least.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking good marden. Once you get that tint it will change the look a lot for the better.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks good, did you vinyl the interior or paint?


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

I used vinyl on the interior parts. Easy enough to do. Just pop them off ( carefully ), put some 3M Primer 94 ( you can get this in a 8oz can or pen, ebay has lots. I got the can for 1/2 price from a supplier I deal with ) around the edges and applied the vinyl. Can't tell by the pic, but it matches the exterior almost right on.









Can't wait to get the windows tinted. Probably in April.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

You should tie your shoe you could trip and fall!:wacko:


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> You should tie your shoe you could trip and fall!:wacko:


Maybe that would explain the bad knee :question:


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

marden64 said:


> Maybe that would explain the bad knee :question:


The pic with the painted dash trim look at your shoes... they are super untied! (I was just being facetious)


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

looking good! The green inside goes well with the light interior


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I know...old thread but here goes

where are you getting your windows tinted at? Do you live in Halifax as well?

what size rims did you go with?


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Probably go with Auto Trim for the tint. They did my Metro in 2004 and in 10 years, it hasn't worn at all. Have been waiting for Halifax Tint to get back to me, but she never has. There's another place off that new exit in Sackville on the 101, Nobles Upholstery that I was looking at also. Don't know anything about him though. Price was cheaper than Trim Line as well.

I went with the 16's and used the stock tires on them.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Shaping up to be 1 unique cruzen Marden64 . Be cool stay cozy keep calm while cruzen and Best Wishes !


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

marden64 said:


> Probably go with Auto Trim for the tint.


Hey I work at Auto Trim!


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Brian. Slowly but surely it's getting there. Have my shark fin that I need to put on when it warms up. Should be in a few days.

Hif - you can vouch for the type of work that will be done then


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Added a little something something today.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I ended up going with superior auto glass. They've done two other vehicles of mine. Cost $250 tax included for rear windows @20%. Looks great


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Cool. Auto Trim is going to charge me $240 for the back 5 and $275 for all 7. Think I'll go with 50% on front and 30% on the rest.

That's my next project.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

You put anything on the front and you're going to be peeling it back off when you get ticketed. Happened to 3 of my friends within 6 months of being tinted.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Depends on the level of tint and how noticeable it is. Say I went with a darker in the back, you may not notice that the front is??


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

A few changes made. It's getting there, slowly but surely


----------



## Chevyisforlife (Mar 8, 2015)

Awesome car! I love the green. Unfortunately you don't get to see too many of them :sad010:


----------

